# Going Sat to Edge- anyone else?



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Going Sat for grouper and whatever comes up to the chum. Any BF Tuna reports? Anyone going that way?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm going


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm going to work, at least I get to stare at the gulf and think about all you boys out there ripping them up.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I am going to try but not sure if the waves are going to cooperate. Not looking good right now so I will probably play around in the bay.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I checked Buoyweather.com and it looks like 2.5 to 4's in the afternoon with 10-15 knot winds out of the East. Should be sporty!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

was planning on the rigs, however, after looking at the updated WX, I think I will call the trip and save the gas.

Jim


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

We're still goin. Have a guest in town and want to at least put him on some reds. We'll play it by ear. Over and out til tomorrow.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Going to try for the timberholes if the wind will let us, if not probably go to the Southwest and try some of the bridge rubble. I've thrown in the towel on the groupers. I'll be happy with a mess of triggers. Went out thursday and the snappers were so thick we were catching them two at a time on the trigger rigs. There are plenty of legal jacks around if you don't want to slug it out to the edge.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

> *wrightackle (11/30/2007)*Going to try for the timberholes if the wind will let us, if not probably go to the Southwest and try some of the bridge rubble. I've thrown in the towel on the groupers. I'll be happy with a mess of triggers. Went out thursday and the snappers were so thick we were catching them two at a time on the trigger rigs. There are plenty of legal jacks around if you don't want to slug it out to the edge.


10-4. What makes you give up on the Grouper? Have you been out lately? We were lookin to drift the edge with a few baits, then pick a spot and chum for a bit. Lookin at trigger as last effort. But- weather will dictate.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I just can't buy a grouper. There are so many snapper around I don't think a grouper has a chance to get to the bait. Usually we manage to catch one or two a trip but so far this fall it just hasn't happened. I think you have a better shot at grouper in the bay but I like fishing the gulf. We took out a livewell full of large pigfish the last trip and just wore our arms out catching jacks {another fish on the brink of extinction}. Catching triggers on light spinning tackle is great fun and they are hands down the best eating fish in the gulf. I'll still keep trying though.I know the divers are shooting grouper so they are around.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Bigger baits, Bigger hooks, Bigger Tackle. and fish deeper water. Should be able to avoid snappers


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I am sure that is good advice. I don't go to the deep water that much. I have a single 200 yamaha hpdi and am on my second powerhead. I mostly fish the natural bottom areas and the public wrecks to about 20-22 miles. It just seems like you should run into an occaisional grouper. We are not even catching the undersized gags that use to be so prevalent. The next slick day I get I will try to take some live cigar minnows to the edge for scamp. That seems to be the one grouper that there are plenty of.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

I have heard squid is the bait of choice for scamp. 

I am with you. Grouper just seem very hard to catch. They are out there, but my results stink.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Where's the report,did you guys make it out?


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Got to Pass @ 5:45ish. Really rough just outside 4-6' rollers and choppy. There were no 2-3's. Decided it was best not to go farther. Went to bouy and got cigs and herring. Trolled pass with king buster/cig combo, a pink stretch 30, and a blue and green stretch 25. Pink 30 got cut-off near leader side swivel- presumbly a bluefish. That sucks. Other than that got a big bluefish on the cig combo. Did some live cig bottom drops near the pier and jetties and drifted by them several times- no love. Also, trolled the basin area and pass several times at different depths and speeeds- no love. Gave


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

That sucks,i was wondering how bad it got out there.When i came out the mouth of perdido river mid morning it was blowing ESE very stiff,the bay was nasty and rough,looks like the whole week is gonna blow good according to the weather predictions.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry you didnt do any better but you went.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I thought I'd chime in with my pitiful report. My fishing buddy {who is a lot smarter than me} called me Sat morning saying it was too rough for him. I was fired up so I decided to give it a go. Instead of heading the 16 miles to the southwest I slugged it out to the live bottom south of the liberty ship. Managed to eke out a mess of triggerfish. Caught a lot of snapper on pinfish but no grouper once again. Fished the original bridge rubble and the oops barge also with about the same results, small triggers and snapper. It actually eased off around 2:30 in the afternoon. If I would have had someone with me I might have run out a little further but I just finished up the day staying in close. Had a real nice ride in. At least I'll be eating triggers for the next three nights.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

whew, thanks for the report, we turned around about 3 miles out.

Jim


----------



## jaw-jacker69 (Oct 3, 2007)

We made it out to the edge on Sat. Very bumpy, but atleast it did warm up. We ended up with many legal size red snaps, which were tossed along with several undersized, by 2", ambos.. The keepers we boxed on icewas 1:grouper 30" grouper, 2: 4 - 5# black snaps, 1: lane snap (biggest I ever seen), triggerfish (1: was a trashcan lid) and a bunch of mingos (average sz, no balloons). Water was clear green and still warm approx;74 ish. All fish were caught on small pins except mingos and triggers. Pics were taken, but I have yet to receive them. Yes it was rough, but to me, worth it. Had to get the fishing urge out of my system, if you know what I mean.:doh


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

> *jaw-jacker69 (12/3/2007)*We made it out to the edge on Sat. Very bumpy, but atleast it did warm up. We ended up with many legal size red snaps, which were tossed along with several undersized, by 2", ambos.. The keepers we boxed on icewas 1:grouper 30" grouper, 2: 4 - 5# black snaps, 1: lane snap (biggest I ever seen), triggerfish (1: was a trashcan lid) and a bunch of mingos (average sz, no balloons). Water was clear green and still warm approx;74 ish. All fish were caught on small pins except mingos and triggers. Pics were taken, but I have yet to receive them. Yes it was rough, but to me, worth it. Had to get the fishing urge out of my system, if you know what I mean.:doh


Good job- You probably had the catch of the day. Our team might be done for the year- but I hope not. We'll probably stay inshore for flounder and reds. Maybe grouper in bay?

Nice report.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Jaw-jacker69 I tip my hat to you. That is pretty impressive battling that slop all the way to the edge. I am curious about what size boat and power you have. Did you fish into the afternoon when it eased up a little?


----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

I was heading to the edge in my 19' Polar, but did not make it. Too rough. Stopped about 9 miles from the pass and caught 1 large flounder. My neighbor then started throwing up, so we called it a day. Pretty nasty out there.


----------



## jaw-jacker69 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *wrightackle (12/3/2007)*Jaw-jacker69 I tip my hat to you. That is pretty impressive battling that slop all the way to the edge. I am curious about what size boat and power you have. Did you fish into the afternoon when it eased up a little?


I was fishing on on the Strikezone1. 223 Mako w/225. Handled the waves fine. Ran in the trough, once I hit the freighter, to the Avocet at 21 mph. Then to the edge. We fished from 7:00 am till 3:00 pmComing back in from the S.E., we cruised at 28 to 30 mph. Yes, we did hit some that seemed to have no bottom and usually she rides dry. Not Sat. Cross wind made for a wet ride going out. :reallycrying It was a case of, "If the boat could handle it." But, "If the crew could. Rock and a roll'n. We did loose some moster fish, but that is part of the game. :banghead:banghead


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

> *bigfishrookie (12/3/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *jaw-jacker69 (12/3/2007)*We made it out to the edge on Sat. Very bumpy, but atleast it did warm up. We ended up with many legal size red snaps, which were tossed along with several undersized, by 2", ambos.. The keepers we boxed on icewas 1:grouper 30" grouper, 2: 4 - 5# black snaps, 1: lane snap (biggest I ever seen), triggerfish (1: was a trashcan lid) and a bunch of mingos (average sz, no balloons). Water was clear green and still warm approx;74 ish. All fish were caught on small pins except mingos and triggers. Pics were taken, but I have yet to receive them. Yes it was rough, but to me, worth it. Had to get the fishing urge out of my system, if you know what I mean.:doh
> ...




Might be done for the year????



Nick


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

> *reefdonkey (12/4/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *bigfishrookie (12/3/2007)*
> ...


As far as deep water- yep- probably done for the year. Schedule is limited. Probablywill look for bay grouper.


----------

